# SHIPS in CORK



## muzzpuss80 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have been given a possible list of vessels in Cork Harbour that my Grandfather Pressey may have Captained. The list has been taken from "The Unknown Fleet" by Reg Cooley.

1914. Sir John Wyndham. Cambridge. (Target boats/Launches?)

Shamrock/Dorothy. Dumb Motor Barges.

1929 Sir Cecil Romer. Wyndham.

1931. Raven. Magpie and Whizzer.

The question is, how is it possible to get crew lists for these boats?

Some boats would have had connections to the RASC. My father was in this Corps and was on Spike Island 1927. Married my mother 1929 Queenstown (Captain Presseys daughter)


----------

